# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  C#‎ vs. Delphi

## ronaldo

سلام
  من مقاله زیر را در جایی خواندم خیلی منقلب شدم  :crazy: چون خودم دلفی کارم  لطفا نظر خود را بفرماپید

رونالدوی برزیلی 8) 
Will Borland be able to survive .NET ? Why should you buy the Delphi Enterprise Version, if you can buy Visual Studio .NET instead ? 
Answer:


Over the last years, Delphi has become more and more 
expensive each year. But the new functions like MIDAS 
and ActiveForms for example, never really worked. 

To make Kylix was a good idea, but Kylix is much too 
expensive to be successful. Linux developers don't like 
to spend a lot of money for software. Anyways, now the 
source code of Delphi is full of {$IFDEF LINUX} and 
{$IFDEF MSWINDOWS} statements. 

The advantage of Delphi was always, that it combined the 
speed of Visual C++‎ with the drag and drop simplicity of 
VB. It was years ahead of other programming environments. 
This years have melted down. 

Now there is Visual Studio .NET, and Microsoft has done a 
really good job. If you look at the possibilities for 
developers, the .NET Remoting functions, the ability to 
build and access Web Services , the Web Forms (ASP.NET), 
it becomes soon clear that now Microsoft is years ahead 
of the others. Visual Studio offers all the advantages of 
Delphi and much more. (recommended Book : Programming 
Microsoft .NET, Jeff Prosise, Microsoft Press). 

My personal impression at the time is : Visual Studio is a 
very powerful tool that really works. Become acquainted 
with .NET, or someone else will do it and take your place. 
For a Delphi developer, learning C#‎ is easy, because C#‎ is 
like Delphi with C syntax : you can find properties, 
events (Delegates) and a strong object oriented basis. 
The class libraries VCL (Visual Component Library) and 
FCL (Framework Class Library) of Delphi and .NET, 
respectively, do not sound only similar, they are in fact 
very similar.

----------


## Inprise

این از نظر بنده :




> But the new functions like MIDAS 
> and ActiveForms for example, never really worked.


 اگر نویسنده محترم ضمن گرفتن پول از نمایندگی ها توزیع محصولات مایکروسافت (!) حداقل یک هفته روی همین اینترنت سرچ میکرد و نمونه های سورس باز دلفی رو امتحان میکرد میفهمید اگه چیزی قراره کار نکنه وب سرور اکستنشن های مزخرف ویژوال سی است نه  MIDAS  دلفی ! ... بگذریم از قدرت و پروداکتیویتی بالای دلفی در تولید محصولات مبتنی بر  COM  مثل اکتیوفرم ها .
خیلی شوتی داداش ... !





> but Kylix is much too 
> expensive to be successful. Linux developers don't like 
> to spend a lot of money for software


حالت خوب نیستا !!!

مثل همه محصولات تحت لینوکس کایلیکس هم یک نسخه تجاری داره ( با قیمت بالا و ساپورت و خدمات بین المللی ) و یک نسخه رایگان و سورس باز !!! اگر این داداشمون زحمت میکشید و فقط یکبار (!) سایت بورلند رو میدید .... چی بگم والا !!!  :roll: 




> The advantage of Delphi was always, that it combined the 
> speed of Visual C++‎ with the drag and drop simplicity of 
> VB


نچ !

قدرت دلفی در :

کامپایلر جامع و سریع - لینکر 32 بیتی و سریع

قدرتمندترین مجموعه کلاسهای تولید نرم افزار که تا کنون وجود داشته و حتی دات نت فریم ورک هم تقلیدی از اونه (  VCL )

نشان دهنده معنی واقعی  RAD 

بیشترین سازگاری با نسخه های پیشین و حتی توربو پاسکال .

ساختار قدرتمند پاسکال شی گرا

محیط تولید نرم افزار قدرتمند

تولید سریع نرم افزارهای رابط شبکه و بانک اطلاعاتی بدون درگیر شدن با توابع سطح پائین

و ... و ... است . در هیچکدام از موارد بالا ویژوال سی و وی بی توانائی مقابله با دلفی را ندارند !





> Visual Studio offers all the advantages of 
> Delphi and much more


با مزه بود !!!  :lol: 

داره ویژوال استودیو رو با دلفی مقایسه میکنه !!!  :lol:  
ضمن اینکه اشاره میکنم به * تقلید* مایکروسافت از بورلند در طراحی محیط توسعه نرم افزار این رو هم باید بگم که در وادی تکنولوژی های جدید دلفی قبل از گسترش نسخه اول ویژوال استودیو دات نت همه قابلیتهای اون رو ارائه میکرد . تولید وب سرویس -  COM+ - وب فرم ( وب اسنپ ) و ...

ضمن اینکه همین حالا جمیع امکانات ویژوال استودیو بصورت اختصاصی در دلفی وجود داره اگر سی بیلدر رو هم به دلفی اضافه کنید مایکروسافت باید لنگ انداخته عربی حرکات موزون (!  :twisted:  ) انجام دهد !!!  :wink:  

توانائی هائی سی بیلدر تا حدی زیاده که کمتر کسی جرات میکنه اون رو با نرم افزارهای دیگه مقایسه کنه ... ! بگردید خودتون خواهید دید . خصوصا اطلاعات پایه ای محیط تولید رو در سایت بورلند ببینید .






> learning C#‎ is easy, because C#‎ is 
> like Delphi with C syntax : you can find properties, 
> events (Delegates


اولا که دلفی در همون قالبی که بود قدرت خودش رو افزایش داد اما برای استفاده از قدرت مایکروسافت در محصول جدیدش توصیه میشه این زبون جدید رو یاد بگیرید ... طبیعتا هیچ برنامه نویس عاقلی محیطی که سالها باهاش آشنا بوده رو ول نمیکنه بره سراغ یک محیط جدید برای به دست آوردن چیزهائیکه در محیط اصلی خودش هم میتونه بهشون دسترسی داشه باشه !

بگذریم از اینکه سی شارپ تقلید نه چندان جالبی از دلفی است و البته جاوا .

تو ادامه هم برگ زرین دیگری است بر صفحات بسیار زیاد کپی برداری مایکروسافت از محصولات بورلند ... !

خواهشا خواستید من بعد اینجا مقاله بزارید از کسی باشه که دو  تا برنامه نوشته باشه ...نه مثل این تابلو !!!  :roll: 

اینپرایز انحصار طلب خشن !  :twisted:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

یادتون باشه که مایکروسافت برای اینکه با اون سی شارپ اش ادای دلفی رو دربیاره با پرداخت 150 میلیون دلار آقای هلزبرگ (طراح اصلی دلفی) رو از بورلند قرض گرفت. ایشان هم سی شارپ رو کپی دلفی براشون درست کرد حتی درخت وراثت کلاسهای سی شارپ رو که ببینی بلافاصله یاد دلفی میافتی.
مثلا این یکی از دستورات سی شارپ است:
َUsing unit_name; که در آن unit_name نام کلاسی است که قرار است در آن کد استفاده شود. بنظر شما این همون uses خودمون نیست؟
و خیلی موارد شبیه به این.
گذشته از تموم این حرفها من کاملا با inprise موافقم. هیچی دلفی نمیشه!

----------


## Inprise

رو کم کنی شماره 1 !!

دلفی --->

procedure MyEventHandler&#40;sender &#58; object&#41;
begin
    ShowMessage&#40;'You clicked the button'&#41;;
end;




سی شارپ --->

private void MyClick1&#40;object sender, System.EventArgs e&#41;
&#123;
    MessageBox.Show&#40;"You clicked the button"&#41;;
&#125;






ادامه دارد ..... !

----------


## Inprise

رو کم کنی شماره 2 !!!

دلفی --->

procedure TForm1.Button1Click&#40;Sender&#58; TObject&#41;;
begin
if Sender is TButton then
begin
&#40;Sender as TButton&#41;.Caption &#58;= 'Hello';
end;
end;





سی شارپ --->

private void button1_Click&#40;object sender, System.EventArgs e&#41;
&#123;
if &#40;sender is Button&#41;
&#123;
&#40;sender as Button&#41;.Text = "Hello";
&#125;
&#125;





ادامه دارد ....  :twisted:

----------


## Inprise

رو کم کنی شماره 3 !!!


قسمتهائی از یک گفتگو در مورد سی شارپ و دلفی توسط برنامه نویسان خبره هر دو محیط :

I have a customer interested in learning C#‎ and is now progrmming Delphi.
He wants to know what are C#‎ benefits over DELPHI.
Can anyone tell me whats MS official standpoint on this?



---

Not so much as you would think.. They are quite similar to Delphi. Even
the object hierarchies are similar.





CSharp is quite a bit like Delpi with a C++‎ or Java style/structure.




The code paradigm
for C#‎ &#40;properties etc&#41; is designed almost parallel to what Delphi has
already been doing for 5 years



( دمت گرم ! ...  :D  )

I agree with someone else who said that C#‎ seems less natural than Delphi. Delphi has quite a few things that are more intuitive. The C#‎ language itself is easy to use if you're familiar with Delphi but the class hierarchy is quite different.

If you're comparing Delphi 6 to VS.NET RC 1 then I'd say Delphi 6 is a better development environment overall.





I would agree that VS.NET and C#‎ are heavily modeled after C++‎ Builder and
Delphi 6. I personally don't see the excitement since most of the
functionality in VS.NET has been available from Borland for over a year now.
INCLUDING WEB SERVICES which really aren't as exciting as Microsoft is
trying to make them sound




Just look at xmethods.org, there are a significant number of .NET web services that are written in Delphi 6 before .NET even supports web services




و حالا کلامی از مادر عروس ... !!!!!
I dont see that Borland will ever make Delphi.NET but maybe a
JBuilder.NET 




حالت خوبه داداش؟؟  :lol: 


ادامه دارد آقا !! 


اینپرایز بدجوری متعصب !  :roll:

----------


## Inprise

I definitely must agree than Borland C++‎Builder and Borland Delphi have very
nice interfaces. And just imagine.....they are based of second generation
languages as complex as C++‎ and Object Pascal. And yet, even with the
complexity, they manage to provide one of the best development environments
ever created. I just hope Microsoft will take the time to make VS.NET better
using comments from people in these newsgroups, for instance, and not rush
an incomplete product to market like it seems they are doing now




I haven't compared Delphi's compiler to the C#‎ compiler but I'm sure that Delphi is faster just by the impression I've got through use of VS.NET and Delphi.





VS.NET improves on the deployment aspect slightly but doesn't address the need for deploying addition files.





VS.NET requires 3 GB of space and takes forever to install. Plus it requires a huge amount of RAM too. OK, so my system can handle it, but why should it have to? I don't see why the bloat is necessary. It took me a whole day to download the VS.NET installation over a T1 line!





Delphi allows you to get into the nuts and bolts of the class hierarchy, not so with VS.NET. I've often found the ability to drill down into the base level objects useful, particularly when building my own components.






ادامه دارد !!!! :twisted:

----------


## Inprise

..با تشکر از برادران مومن و متعهدمون در واحد برنامه نویسی سی بیلدر ...!  :mrgreen: 

Here here! I especially like &#40;and miss&#41; Borland C++‎Builder's TFrame. Man, it
was great. I could genereate a cool modular application in no time, and
resume frames all over the place with no extra code. At one point, my
application was totally built on frames. Unfortunately, .NET doesn't have
this, and my application's worse off for it.





اینپرایز گیر اساسی .

 :twisted:

----------


## Inprise

If you develop database applications then you will find that using C#‎
appears to be a leap backwards as far as linking database controls to their
respective datasource. I like Delphi's approach of being able to define a
central Datamodule and then having the controls on all my different forms
being able to link &#40;visually&#41; to tables on the Datamodule.





اینپرایز دیتابیس دولپر ! ( حرفهای *د* و *و* رو با کسره بخونیدا !!!  :mrgreen:  )

----------


## Inprise

خوب دیگه .. فعلا کافیه !  :wink: 



Application.MessageBox&#40;'NaFas KesH .... '&#41;;



 :mrgreen: 

اینپرایز !

----------

سلام آقای اینپرایز متعصب
آقا من یه دلفی پرست متعصب سوپر دولوکس هستم
2,3ترم قبل استاد اومد سر کلاس جسله اول خواست تفاوت خانواده گرانپایه borland رو با visual studio بگه
آقا اومد گفت :
(البته گلاب به روتون روم به دیوار) که دلفی نمیتونه  دوتا سی پی یو رو که باهم موازی کار میکنن رو ساپورت کنه
آقا ما که خونمون به جوش اومد ولی به خاطر اینکه مارو آخر ترم نندازه جیک نزدیم
حالا واقعا دلفی  اینجوریه؟؟؟
*ما اهل سی شارپ نیستیم  دلفی تنها بماند*

----------


## Inprise

نه دوست عزیز . استادتون چرت تلاوت فرمودن .

----------

آقای اینپرایز رو سفیدم کردی مهندس  :lol:  :wink: 
حالا میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدی 
دوست دارم بدونم کلا چه جوری میشه با دوتا سی پی یو کار کرد
عیدتم مبارک :P

----------


## Inprise

دوست عزیز

BDE  در دلفی 2 (!) مشکلاتی داشت که اجرای برنامهای بانک اطلاعاتی رو مختل میکرد ( روی سیستم های مالتی پروسسور ) لیکن نسخه های بعدی دلفی هیچ مشکلی ندارند . سیستم شما ( چه مبتنی بر ویندوز چه لینوکس ) در صورتیکه سیستم عاملی سازگار با محیط مالتی پروسسور داشته باشه توانائی استفاده از قابلیتهای دلفی (... کایلیکس  :roll:  ) را نیز داراست .

( از کی تا حالا زبان برنامه نویسی قراره بطور مستقیم با پردازنده مرکزی سیستم کار داشته باشه ؟؟؟ )

عید تو هم مبارک .  :D

----------


## ronaldo

بابا بسه دیگه  :twisted: 
داداش اون موقعه که تو داشتی از شیشه شیر تغذیه میکردی من با چند تا از بچه های تاپ اون روز که الان متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه در خارج هستند با دلفی برنامه می نوشتیم . پس برای من لاف دلفی دوستی نزن که حالم رو بهم می زنی.
اما برنامه نویسی ما ادامه داشت تا اینکه پروژه های جدید برای اجرا در اینترنت به ما سفارش داده شد و بحث ادامه کار با دلفی یا دات نت مطرح شد.تیم به دو قسمت تقسیم شد تا یک پروژه را بطور مشترک با دو محیط ذکر شده انجام دهیم ومن هم در تیم دلفی مشغول شدم . پروژه ما به سختی در دلفی پیش رفت و در نهایت دی ال ال های مربوطه روی اینترنت قرار گرفت و خدا را شکر کار به خوبی پیش رفت اما در طول اجرای پروژه چند تجربه خوب بدست آمد :
1- متاسفانه منابعی که بتواند ما را در دلفی برای طراحی سیستم در اینترنت یاری کند کم است
2-افرادی که تجربه خوبی در این راه داشته باشند (لاف نزنند) کم است
3-استفاده از امکانات فارسی در پیاده سازی سیستم در دلفی مشکل است
4-پیاده سازی سیستم برای ارایه در اینترنت با ابزارهای دات نت سریعتر از 
دلفی است

*** باز هم میگم من برای پیاده سازی سیستمهای کلاینت سروری از دلفی استفاده می کنم ولی برای اینترنت ... *****
حالا دوستانی که نقدی بر مطالب این بنده حقیر دارند به دور از هیاهو و تعصب 
و البته با رعایت ادب بفرمایند تا همه استفاده کنند

با رعایت ادب
رونالدوی برزیلی  8)

----------


## Inprise

دوست عزیز

تمام صحبتهای من در مطالب بالا به شوخی و رو به نویسنده مقاله بود نه سرکار ... ! ضمن اینکه قصد ندارم مثل تو ( بچه های دبیرستانی ..) کل کل کنم اما بهت تذکر میدم دفعه آخرت باشه اینطوری حرف میزنی . 





> اون موقعه که تو داشتی از شیشه شیر تغذیه میکردی من با چند تا از بچه های تاپ اون روز که الان متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه در خارج هستند با دلفی برنامه می نوشتیم


هر چند من به شخصه ادعائی ندارم اما زمانی که هنوز نسخه اول دلفی وارد ایران نشده بود من تو یکی از نمایشگاههای دبی دیدمش و البته خریدمش . از مجموعه حرفهات معلومه 2 سال هم نیست که با این مجموعه آشنا شدی . زشته به خدا ....  :roll: 






> اما برنامه نویسی ما ادامه داشت تا اینکه پروژه های جدید برای اجرا در اینترنت به ما سفارش داده شد و بحث ادامه کار با دلفی یا دات نت مطرح شد.تیم به دو قسمت تقسیم شد تا یک پروژه را بطور مشترک با دو محیط ذکر شده انجام دهیم ومن هم در تیم دلفی مشغول شدم . پروژه ما به سختی در دلفی پیش رفت و در نهایت دی ال ال های مربوطه روی اینترنت قرار گرفت


آخه مگه مجبوری عزیز من؟ تو اگه به عمرت یه برنامه چهار خطی با دلفی دات نت نوشته بودی ... نه نه ... اگه یه مقاله نصفه و نیمه در موردش خونده بودی اینطوری حرف نمیزدی ... چه بگم بهت آخه ....  :roll: 





> متاسفانه منابعی که بتواند ما را در دلفی برای طراحی سیستم در اینترنت یاری کند کم است


اگر منظورت از منبع منبع اطلاعاتی است باید بگم بعله . بیشترین منابع تولید کاربردهای وب حول و حوش محصولات مایکروسافت به خاطر همه گیری اونها منتشر میشه .




> افرادی که تجربه خوبی در این راه داشته باشند (لاف نزنند) کم است


تا چند لحظه پیش که خودت دم از تجربه خفن در زمینه دلفی میزدی ؟ چی شد ... ؟ ضمن اینکه این مورد هم مورد تایید بنده است . برنامه نویس خوب دلفی یا سی بیلدر بسیار قلیل است . اما تو همین مملکت خودمون هستند افرادی که (  8)  8)  ) دو برابر سن تو برنامه نوشته اند و خالصانه و مخلصانه و بدون هیچ چشمداشتی بهت کمک خواهند کرد ... البته آدم باید خودش ظرفیت داشته باشه ...  :roll:  :roll: 





> استفاده از امکانات فارسی در پیاده سازی سیستم در دلفی مشکل است


همون هزینه و زمانی که باید برای تولید محصولات فارسی در بقیه محیطهای صرف کرد باید در دلفی صرف کرد . اصول کار هیچ تفاوتی نمیکنه . مساله اینه که ابزار مفت و مجانی فارسی ( مثل محصولاتی که برای ویژوال بیسیک موجوده ) تو دست و بال برنامه نویس (!) هائی مثل تو نیست که اینطوری حرف میزنی ...




> پیاده سازی سیستم برای ارایه در اینترنت با ابزارهای دات نت سریعتر از 
> دلفی است


موافقم ! ( البته همه جا سرعت و پروداکتیویتی مساله اول نیست )






> حالا دوستانی که نقدی بر مطالب این بنده حقیر دارند به دور از هیاهو و تعصب 
> و البته با رعایت ادب بفرمایند تا همه استفاده کنند


چنان که شاعر میفرماید ادب از که آموختی از .... بنده هم به شما اقتدا میکنم دوست با ادب . چشم حتما !  :roll: 

اینپرایز همیشه در صحنه !  :twisted:

----------


## ronaldo

از پاسخ مودبانه حضرت عالی و راهنمایی های تهوع آور جنابعالی متشکرم

رونالدو 8)

----------


## Inprise

خلائق هر چه لائق ....  :roll:

----------


## Hamishebahar

سلام خسته نباشید مثل اینکه قراره دلفی هم کار کنم ببینم انشاالله یه خورده که کار کردم و اطلاعات جمع شد راحت میتونم اینا رو باهم مقایسه کنم با تشکر از همه دوستان.

----------


## cardano7

> سلام خسته نباشید مثل اینکه قراره دلفی هم کار کنم ببینم انشاالله یه خورده که کار کردم و اطلاعات جمع شد راحت میتونم اینا رو باهم مقایسه کنم با تشکر از همه دوستان.


سلام
پست اینا مال سال 1382 بود که به حمدالله حسابی داشت خاک می خورد.
من C#‎‎ نویس هستم(البته اگه خدا قبول کنه). فروم های دیگه رو هم دیده ام. اما احساس می کنم هیچ کدوم به اندازه ی C#‎‎ فعال نیستند. بعضی هاشون که چند روز یک بار یک تاپیک جدید دارند. 
راستش من دیگه از Delphi و ++VC و این جور نرم افزار ها زیاد نمی شنوم. آیا این زبان ها تیر خلاصی را خورده اند یا این فقط تصور من هست؟

----------


## Felony

> من C#‎‎‎‎ نویس هستم(البته اگه خدا قبول کنه). فروم های دیگه رو هم دیده ام. اما احساس می کنم هیچ کدوم به اندازه ی C#‎‎‎‎ فعال نیستند. بعضی هاشون که چند روز یک بار یک تاپیک جدید دارند. 
> راستش من دیگه از Delphi و ++VC و این جور نرم افزار ها زیاد نمی شنوم. آیا این زبان ها تیر خلاصی را خورده اند یا این فقط تصور من هست؟


این تصور شما هستش ، درسته که موج Net. به راه افتاده و هرکی میخواد تازه برنامه نویسی کنه با اینکه هیچی نمیفهمه میاد بی دلیل از Net. حرف میزنه و ... ( البته دقت کنید طرف صحبت من به افرادی هست که چشم بسته Net. رو برای هر کاری کارامد میدونن و در اصل هیچی ازش نمیدونن نه افرادی که با درک کامل Net. رو برای برنامه نویسی انتخاب میکنن و هدفشون رو میدونن ) ، اصلا مقایسه زبان های Managed مثل Net. با زبان های Native مثل Delphi و ++VC درست نیست و در کل اگر بخوای حساب کنی هر جایی که مایکروسافت اومده پا بزاره جای بورلند ( در اون زمان ) و در کل دلفی بدجوری خیت کاشته !

در کل Delphi و ++VC هنوز زنده هستند ، هنوز ازشون پشتیبانی میشه ، هنوز کاربران خاص خودشون رو دارند و هنوز هم حرف های زیادی برای گفتن دارن .

----------


## حسین شهریاری

سلام

در کل به صورت یک قائده این مطلب را از بنده داشته باشید:

اگه دیدی جایی فردی میگه فلان زبون خوبه(مثلا #c) و فلان زبون(مثلا دلفی) دیگه مرده و از دور خارج هست در بی سوادی و بی تجربگی اون شک نکن و مطمئن باش که بیش از شش ماه نیست که برنامه نویسی میکنه اونم از برنامه هایی که دوتا عدد میگیره و بعدش هم ولشون میکنه!!!
چرا که برنامه نویسان حرفه ای دات نت که ما با اونا بسیار رفیق هستیم و میدونیم که تمام رده های برنامه نویسی(سنتی تا OOP)را پیموده اند هیچ وقت از این صحبتها ازشون نشنیدیم چرا که ظواهر خیلی برای اونا مهم نیست.
هر فرد فنی و تحصیلکرده ای میدونه که تمام زبانهای برنامه نویسی در اصل یکی هستند و فقط در Syntax ظاهری با هم فرق دارن و هر کدومشون توی یه جنبه خاصی قابلیت بیشتری دارن مثل اساتید دانشگاه که هرکدومشون توی یه مورد خاص از دیگری برتر هست پس آخر نادونی هست که یه دانشجو بگه آقای فلانی از فلانی با سوادتره!!
اون بی سوادهایی که میگن فلان زبون از فلان زبون بهتره باید بدونن که یکی از ده ها ایده خود ماکروسافت هم همین بود که با ارائه چند Syntax در یک سکو یا محیط CLR به برنامه نویسان و توسعه دهندگان نرم افزار که در سراسر جهان که با Syntax های متفاوت برنامه مینوشتند بفهمونه که زبانها با هم هیچ فرقی ندارن و انتخاب اونا اکثرا سلیقه ای هست.
در ضمن ماکروسافت به خودی خود از خودش هیچی نداره(جز ویندوز و برنامه های کاربردی) و مدام با خرید محصولات دیگر کمپانیها و اعمال تغییرات بر روی آنها یه محصول جدید میده تو بازار #C یکی از اونا هست که کلا Syntax زبون C مال بورلند هست.در ضمن برنامه نویسان دلفی برای کارکردن و فراگیری دات نت نیاز به 5 ساعت زمان مفید دارن که این زمان برای خود بنده نصف هم نبود.

به امید روزی که همه مفهوم و مقصود Net. را بدون هیچ گونه تعصبی درک کنن.....

موفق باشید

----------


## 1485159

> که کلا Syntax زبون C مال بورلند هست


مگه سی قبل از پاسکال طراحی نشده؟

----------


## cardano7

> اگه دیدی جایی فردی میگه فلان زبون خوبه(مثلا C#‎‎‎) و فلان زبون(مثلا دلفی) دیگه مرده و از دور خارج هست در بی سوادی و بی تجربگی اون شک نکن و مطمئن باش که بیش از شش ماه نیست که برنامه نویسی میکنه اونم از برنامه هایی که دوتا عدد میگیره و بعدش هم ولشون میکنه!!!


برخی زبان ها واقعا مرده هستند. مثلا Fortran به معنای واقعی کلمه مرده و در اون هیچ شکی نیست. قرار نیست که یک زبان تا ابد زنده باشه. فروم های Delphi رو که می بینم، احساس می کنم اون جنب و جوش C#‎‎ رو نداره. حالا اگه مایکروسافت Delphi رو خریده باشه بعید می دونم دوست داشته باشه حرفی ازش به میون بیاد. اگه من جای بیل گیتس بودم حتما تیر خلاص رو بهش می زدم. می دونم که مایکروسافت خیلی وجدان نداره و براش مهم نیست برنامه نویس ها از سیاست هاش خوششون بیاد یا نه.




> هر فرد فنی و تحصیلکرده ای میدونه که تمام زبانهای برنامه نویسی در اصل یکی هستند و فقط در Syntax ظاهری با هم فرق دارن


 :متفکر: 




> در ضمن برنامه نویسان دلفی برای کارکردن و فراگیری دات نت نیاز به 5 ساعت زمان مفید دارن که این زمان برای خود بنده نصف هم نبود.


از اون حرفا بودا!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> مگه سی قبل از پاسکال طراحی نشده؟


نه.




> برخی زبان ها واقعا مرده هستند. مثلا Fortran به معنای واقعی کلمه مرده


عجب! تشریف ببرید در محیط های آکادمیک مرتبط با ریاضیات، بهشون بگید فورترن مرده، همونجا خودشون بهتون کاربردهای فعلی آن را نشان میدند.




> حالا اگه مایکروسافت Delphi رو خریده باشه


مایکروسافت دلفی رو خریده باشه؟!!! چی میگی عزیز جان؟! کجا شنیدید مایکروسافت دلفی رو خریده؟!  :قهقهه:

----------


## حسین شهریاری

> فروم های Delphi رو که می بینم، احساس می کنم اون جنب و جوش C#‎‎‎ رو نداره


جنب و جوش بیشتر دات نت را مدیون تبلیغات وسیع این کمپانی بدونین نه ضعف دلفی.!!!
دلفی طرفداران خودشا قبلا جذب کرده و نیازی به تبلیغات نداره!!چون شناخته شده هست.




> برخی زبان ها واقعا مرده هستند. مثلا Fortran به معنای واقعی کلمه مرده


تعجب نکنین علی آقا!!!
ایشون مرده و زنده بودن هر چیز را نسبت به ایران معیار سنجی میکنن و فکر میکنن که چون خودشون از Fortran استفاده نمیکنن پس دیگه مرده!!! یعنی کشیدن دیواری فولادی دور خودشون.

دوست عزیز جناب cardano7 بنده از روی هوا صحبت نمیکنم بلکه روی ساختار دات نت از دید معماری تحقیق کردم و اصلا منکر امکانات بسیار جالب اون نیستم و در ضمن چند مدتی توی ایت سکو برنامه نویسی کردم و چیزهایی از پشت صحنه دات نت به لحاض معماریش میدونم که اگه برای شما باز گو کنم دیگه با دات نت برنامه نویسی نمیکنین.سعی کنین بدون تعصب فقط و فقط علمی صحبت کنید.

موفق و موید و پیروز باشید

----------


## BORHAN TEC

دلفی نمرده! ، بلکه این روزها بسیار قدرتمند تر از زمانهای دیگه به میدان آمده. اگه یه کم تحقیق کنید می بینید در طول فقط یک سال چه امکانات عجیب و غریبی به آن اضافه شده که اگه بهتون بگم دود از سرتون بلند میشه!
خیلی از زبان ها واقعاً زنده هستند. این ما هستیم که بخاطر این که چشم دیدنشان را نداریم دستی دستی برای خودمون چالش می کنیم و یک فاتحه هم براش می خونیم.
در ضمن خواهش می کنم که این بحث رو الکی ادامه ندین چون قبلاً در تاپیک زیر به طور مفصل در باره اش بحث شده است.
لینک تاپیک:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...=209197&page=2

----------


## 1485159

> نه.


عجیه! من فکر میکردم که دلفی رو هم با سی کامپایل کردن :متفکر:

----------


## Felony

> عجیه! من فکر میکردم که دلفی رو هم با سی کامپایل کردن


یعنی چی دلفی رو با C کامپایل کردن ؟ اگر منظورتون IDE دلفی هست اون رو با خود دلفی پیاده سازی میکنند .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> عجیه! من فکر میکردم که دلفی رو هم با سی کامپایل کردن


کامپایلر دلفی با Borland C نوشته شده؛ اما دلفی پاسکال نیست. پاسکال قبل از C منتشر شده بود.

----------


## cardano7

> چیزهایی از پشت صحنه دات نت به لحاض معماریش میدونم که اگه برای شما باز گو کنم دیگه با دات نت برنامه نویسی نمیکنین.د


به این میگند تعصب!




> در ضمن خواهش می کنم که این بحث رو الکی ادامه ندین چون قبلاً در تاپیک زیر به طور مفصل در باره اش بحث شده است.
> لینک تاپیک:
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...=209197&page=2


ما که نمی خواهیم جر و بحث کنیم. فقط می خواهیم شرایط رو بررسی کنیم و با هم تبادل اطلاعات کنیم. البته اگه بعضی ها جو را پرآشوب نکنند. اگه بحث اصولی جلو بره اتفاقا می تونه خیلی مفید هم باشه.





> عجب! تشریف ببرید در محیط های آکادمیک مرتبط با ریاضیات، بهشون بگید فورترن مرده، همونجا خودشون بهتون کاربردهای فعلی آن را نشان میدند.


مثلا میشه کاربردهاش رو بگید؟ 
پس چرا فورترن رو دیگه نه آموزش میدند و نه گسترش؟

من نه روی زبان خاصی متعصبم و نه با زبانی دشمنی دارم. وقتی برنامه نویسان عزیز ما سر اینکه VB.NET بهتره یا C#‎‎‎‎‎.NET کلی مشاجره می کنند سر C#‎‎‎‎‎.NET و دلفی که جای خود داره!
خودم رو کشتم ولی نتونستم بهشون یاد بدم که C#‎‎‎‎‎.NET و VB.NET سر هر کدوم از برتری هاشون که نسبت به هم دارند یک بهایی رو به ازای اون می پردازند. و هیچ کدوم برتری مطلق نسبت به اون یکی نداره. اما هیچ کس زیر بار نرفت و هر کس حرف متعصبانه خودش رو دوباره زد.
اصلا منطق نداشتند که بدونند چرا یک زبان یک سیاست خاصی رو پیگیری می کنه.
بنیان گزاران C#‎‎ هم یک مشت گشنه گدا از کف خیابون که نبودند. کسانی بودند که تجارب درخشانی داشتند. الکی که نمیاند یک زبان بی مصرف بیرون بدند.

----------


## Felony

> مثلا میشه کاربردهاش رو بگید؟ 
> پس چرا فورترن رو دیگه نه آموزش میدند و نه گسترش؟


کاربردش رو که اقای کشاورز گفتن ، در محاسبات ریاضی هنوز هم ازش بسیار زیاد استفاده میشه .




> من نه روی زبان خاصی متعصبم و نه با زبانی دشمنی دارم. وقتی برنامه نویسان عزیز ما سر اینکه VB.NET بهتره یا C#‎‎‎‎‎‎.NET کلی مشاجره می کنند سر C#‎‎‎‎‎‎.NET و دلفی که جای خود داره!


بحث سر این هست که مقایسه شما از پایه و اساس مشکل داره !
برادر من #C بر پایه پلتفرم Net. بنیان گزاشته شده و یک زبان برنامه نویسی Managed هست در صورتی که دلفی یک زبان برنامه نویسی Native هست ! پس اصلا نمیشه این دو رو با هم مقایسه کرد .

----------


## cardano7

> کاربردش رو که اقای کشاورز گفتن ، در محاسبات ریاضی هنوز هم ازش بسیار زیاد استفاده میشه .


مگه سرعتش از C بالاتره که از اون استفاده میشه؟




> پس اصلا نمیشه این دو رو با هم مقایسه کرد .


فعلا که دوستان دلفی نویس دارند به شدت این کار رو انجام میدند!

----------


## 1485159

> مگه سرعتش از C بالاتره که از اون استفاده میشه؟


مگه سی شارپ سرعتش بیشتر از سی هست؟ سرعت ملاک خوبی برای مقایسه نیست!

----------


## Felony

> مگه سرعتش از C بالاتره که از اون استفاده میشه؟


ربطی به سرعت نداره و در ضمن همیشه سریعتر نیست .
لینک زیر رو ببینید :
http://latticeqcd.blogspot.com/2006/...nd-python.html




> فعلا که دوستان دلفی نویس دارند به شدت این کار رو انجام میدند!


ملاک شما برای کارهای زندگیتون هم همین هست ؟ هر کی هر کاری بکنه شما هم میکنید ؟
اگر منظورتون این تاپیک هست که بی چون چرا باید قبول کنید که C#‎‎ عملا یه کپی از ساختار دلفی بود ( با توجه به نقش پررنگ هلزبرگ در این پروژه ) و اگر مباحث غیر فنی که گاهی رخ میده رو میگید اون دسته از دوستانی هم که این کار رو میکنن اشتباه میکنن !

----------


## cardano7

> ربطی به سرعت نداره و در ضمن همیشه سریعتر نیست .
> لینک زیر رو ببینید :
> http://latticeqcd.blogspot.com/2006/...nd-python.html


جالب بود.
اما متوجه یک چیز نشدم. اینکه "C's poor support for arrays" به چه چیز اشاره داره؟ میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

حالا از فرترن که بگذریم، حداقل Algol60 رو که میشه زبان مرده دونست؟ یا خود Basic را. یعنی میگید هیچ زبان مرده یی وجود نداره؟




> هر کی هر کاری بکنه شما هم میکنید ؟





> C#‎‎‎‎‎ عملا یه کپی از ساختار دلفی بود


خودتون هم همین کار رو دارید می کنید.

ببینید من اول با Pascal شروع کردم. Pascal رو هم خیلی دوست دارم و برام خاطره انگیزه. بعد رفتم سراغ ++C و بعد ++VC و بعد هم VB و بعد C#‎‎‎ برای همین هم خاطرات خوشی که شما از Delphi دارید رو من ندارم. پس حق بدید که به اندازه ی شما عشق Delphi ندارم. اینکه کدوم از روی کدوم کپی شده(که البته کپی شدنش جای بحثه) برای من مهم نیست. مهم اینه که هر کدوم چی هست. ما ایرانی ها هر چی تو سر خودمون بزنیم که اروپا طرح های سعدی و ابوریحان و ابن سینا رو (به زعم خودمون) کپی زد و باهاش هواپیما و آپولو و سیکلوترون و ...  ساخت، برای کسی تو اروپا مهم نیست. مهم اینه که کدوم کشور کجاست. من هم با تعصب حرف نمی زنم. فقط چند تا سوال رو مطرح کردم که که به جای اینکه فروم فقط پر از نظرهای متعصبانه باشه جایی برای فهمیدن چیزهای بیشتر باشه برای کسانی که با Delphi کار نمی کنند. اما آتش خشم خیلی ها رو بر افروخت. به هر حال هر کسی که از برنامه نویسان Delphi سوال می پرسه می دونه که این افراد سعی می کنند فقط نقاط مثبت این زبان را نشون بدند(طرف داران همه ی زبان ها همین طورند). ما فقط می خواهیم مطمئن بشیم که اون چیزی که دوستان میگند قانع کننده هست پس اینکه بحث را سر نقاط منفی این زبان بکشونیم و دفاعیات این دوستان رو بشنویم به معنی دشمنی با این زبان نیست. تعصب یعنی به کار بردن الفاظی مثل این:



> چیزهایی از پشت صحنه دات نت به لحاض معماریش میدونم که اگه برای شما باز گو کنم دیگه با دات نت برنامه نویسی نمیکنین.


کسی که برنامه نویسی دات نت می کنه اول از همه پذیرفته که داره با یک زبان غیر Native برنامه می نویسه و عواقبش رو هم قبول کرده. حالا هی میاند این رو تو سرشون می زنند. میگند C#‎‎‎ خیلی وحشتناکه!
می دونیم که Managed و Native بودن برای یک برنامه همه چیز نیست.

----------


## Felony

> خودتون هم همین کار رو دارید می کنید.


بنده جایی تعصب به خرج ندادم و مقایسه هم نکردم ، فقط گفتم #C یک کپی از دلفی هست ( نگفتم که این کار اشگال داره ) ، این رو قبول ندارید ؟! 

در پست سوم همین تاپیک هم آقای کرامتی توضیح دادن : https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...05&postcount=3

مایکروسافت دست به دامن آندرس هلزبرگ شد تا #C رو بسازه ، آندرس هم با توجه به تجربه ای که در ساخت Delphi داشت #C رو هم بر همون اساس و بر روی سکوی Net. پیاده سازی کرد ، کسی نمیتونه منکر این موضوع بشه .

----------


## حسین شهریاری

سلام

همه دوستان پست شماره #22  از همین تاپیک را بخونین و ببینید کدوم حرف من غیر فنی بود؟
ولی ایشون در جواب اون پست متن زیر را نوشتن:



> حالا اگه مایکروسافت Delphi رو خریده باشه بعید می دونم دوست داشته باشه حرفی ازش به میون بیاد. اگه من جای بیل گیتس بودم حتما تیر خلاص رو بهش می زدم


دوست عزیز این مطلبی که بنده گفتم:



> چیزهایی از پشت صحنه دات نت به لحاض معماریش میدونم که اگه برای شما باز گو کنم دیگه با دات نت برنامه نویسی نمیکنین.


ببین با این کا این حرف بجای حرف غیر فنی شما بود ولی بازم از دید فنی صحبت کردم.

موفق باشید

----------


## gbg

من هیچ وقت دوست ندارم وارد این بحث های مقایسه ای بشم و از اون موقع که یادم میاد این بحث ها هست.
اگه میگین دلفی مرده و بدرد نمی خوره من هم می گم باشه پس برین به کارتون برسین و اینقدر زور نزین که ثابت کنین مرده، برین برنامتون رو بنویسین ،منم میرم برنامم رو بنویسم.
فقط یه چیزی من به زندگی پس از مرگ اعتقاد دارم پس همچنان با دلفی مینویسم،البته اگه مرده باشه

----------


## cardano7

> فقط گفتم C#‎‎ یک کپی از دلفی هست ( نگفتم که این کار اشگال داره )


OK 




> و اینقدر زور نزین که ثابت کنین مرده


داریم جوانب رو بررسی می کنیم. به هر حال کسی که دلفی کار نمی کنه باید یک سری دلایل براش آورد که دلفی الان در چه وضعیتی هست. اما مسئله اینه که همیشه کار به مباحث حاشیه ای کشیده میشه. هدف فقط آشنا شدن با دیگر زبان هاست.

توی یک فروم می خواستم ثابت کنم که #C و VB.net هیچ کدوم برتری مطلق نسبت به هم ندارند. هر کسی رسید با تعصب یک چیزی نوشت.
مثلا یک عده می گفتند که چرا #C جلوی if هاش از پرانتز باز و پرانتز بسته استفاده می کنه. این خیلی مسخره است. توی VB.net این طوری نیست. 
من هم جواب دادم که VB.net در عوضش از Then بعد از if استفاده می کنه. 
هر کسی رسید از عصبانیت یک چیزی بهم گفت. یکی گفت این cardano7 تعصب خاصی روی #C داره. یکی دیگه گفت ...

تعصب گویا با خون برنامه نویسان ما سرشته شده!

----------


## حسین شهریاری

> توی یک فروم می خواستم ثابت کنم که C#‎‎ و VB.net هیچ کدوم برتری مطلق نسبت به هم ندارند.


بنده هم توی همون پست #22 به همین نکته اشاره کردم و عرض کردم تمام زبانهای برنامه نویسی در اصل یکی هستند و فقط در Syntax ظاهری با هم فرق دارن.البته در دات نت که هیچ کدام از محصولاتی که از کلاس دات نت و محیط CLR استفاده میکنن با هم فرقی ندارن و اگه یه برنامه با دو نوع Syntax متفاوت مثلا #C  و VB نوشته شود کد دقیقا یکسانی در IL (زبان میانی ماکروسافت) براشون تولید میشه.بنده و اکثر بچه های تالار دلفی اکثر زبانهایی را که شاید بقه فقط اسمشونا شنیدن را باهاشون کار کردیم.



> توی یک فروم می خواستم ثابت کنم که C#‎‎ و VB.net هیچ کدوم برتری مطلق نسبت به هم ندارند. هر کسی رسید با تعصب یک چیزی نوشت.


طوری نیست دوست عزیز اینا شما پای این بزارین که اونا هنوز مفهوم دات نت را درک نکردند و هنوز توی حال و هوای Win32 و کل کل های اون موقه هستند و قافل از این هستند که این سیتکس ها در دات نت در اصل چیزی کاملا ظاهری هست و تمامی این زبانها در اصل از یک کلاس واحد دارن بهره میبرند.
مثلا:
int a,b,c;
و
Dim a,b,c as integer
که متغیرهای a,b,c را به ترتیب در #C و Vb.net تعریف میکنه در اصل اونا هردوشون دارن از کلاس نوع داده integer استفاده میکنن.ولی اکثر برنامه نویسان دات نت اینا نمیدونن و فقط روی شکل ظاهری زبان مورد نظرشون توی سر و کله هم دیگه میزنن.حتی نمیدونن که میشه کلاسی را دریک Syntax تعریف و در Syntax دیگه از همون کلاس بهره برد(CROSS PROGRAMING).

----------


## BORHAN TEC

البته از لحاظ امکانات و قدرت Syntax ممکن است زبان های دات نت با هم فرق داشته باشند. مثلاً Delphi Prism قالبیت هایی دارد که C#‎ و VB.Net فاقد آن هستند. اگر خواستید بگویید تا در این باره بیشتر توضیح بدهم.

----------


## cardano7

> البته از لحاظ امکانات و قدرت Syntax ممکن است زبان های دات نت با هم فرق داشته باشند. مثلاً Delphi Prism قالبیت هایی دارد که C#‎‎ و VB.Net فاقد آن هستند. اگر خواستید بگویید تا در این باره بیشتر توضیح بدهم.


بله. خوشحال میشیم.

----------


## cardano7

پس چی شد دوست عزیز؟

----------


## حسین شهریاری

> البته از لحاظ امکانات و قدرت Syntax ممکن است زبان های دات نت با هم فرق داشته باشند. مثلاً Delphi Prism قالبیت هایی دارد که C#‎‎ و VB.Net فاقد آن هستند. اگر خواستید بگویید تا در این باره بیشتر توضیح بدهم.


البته من و آقای عشایری نراره!! من بجای ایشون این کارا میکنم.لینک زیر که در همین سایت و توسط آقای کشاورز هست را به همراه لینکهای ضمیمه مطالعه بفرمایید.


http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=128892

----------


## cardano7

> البته من و آقای عشایری نراره!! من بجای ایشون این کارا میکنم.لینک زیر که در همین سایت و توسط آقای کشاورز هست را به همراه لینکهای ضمیمه مطالعه بفرمایید.
> 
> 
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=128892


بله. جالب بود.
به نظر من مقایسه ی زبان ها به اطلاعات آدم اضافه می کنه. به شرطی که به حاشیه کشیده نشه.

به نظر من هر زبانی نسبت به زبان دیگه یک سری برتری هایی داره. به هر حال #C هم برتری هایی نسبت به دلفی داره.
در اینجا چند تا مسئله را مطرح می کنم که امیدوارم کسی با تعصب باهاشون برخورد نکنه.




> C#‎ can only access the default indexed properties. In Delphi Prism, you can define and use other indexed properties using their name.


این رو نفهمیدم. میشه بگید منظورش چیه؟




> Sets


اگه درست یادم باشه Set ها از زمان پاسکال وجود داشتند و نه اینکه در دلفی ظهور کرده باشند. البته نمی دونم با توجه به داشتن کلاس های جنریک مثل List با امکانات کافی و همچنین قابلیت ارتقا چه نیازی به set ها هست.




> Futures


جالب به نظر می رسه. 
این جور که من برداشت کردم، برنامه را برای محاسبه ی چیزی متوقف نمی کنه مگر اینکه محاسبه ی اون تمام نشده باشه و ازش استفاده کنیم. درسته؟




> Colon Operator


این کار گاهی یک جور سر هم بندی به نظر می رسه.




> Inline Property Accessors


شما توی #C هم می تونی چند خط رو توی یک خط بنویسی که همون کار رو بکنه:
public int X {set; get;}
public int X {get{return L+R;}}




> Class Contracts





> Class References


دقیق متوجه نشدم.




> "implies" operator


اگه درست متوجه شده باشم منظورش اینه که در شرط ها عبارات بی تاثیر محاسبه نمی شوند. که خوب #C هم همین طور هست.





> "case type of"


این یک تغییر در ظاهر هست و نه در اصول عملکرد.




> Property Notifications


این را هم متوجه نشدم.




> Enhanced Nullable Types


اغلب خوبه.
البته گاهی هم وضعیت را برای برنامه نویس سخت می کنه.




> improved 'for each' loop


انصافا قابلیت خوبیه.
خانواده های زبان C در for بی نظیر هستند ولی در foreach مثل یک زبان معمولی می شوند.




> 'locked' directive


می دونم thread safe چیه. ولی خیلی از مکانیزمش اطلاع ندارم و نمی تونم نظر بدم.




> Extended Constructor Calls


این رو هم که خودش جواب خودش رو داد.




> Boolean Double Comparison


از همون روز های اول کار با زبان ++C با خودم می گفتم کاش چنین قابلیتی وجود می داشت. البته نمی دونم این قابلیت ابهامی در تفسیر کد می تونه به وجود بیاره یا نه.




> Iteration delegation


به نظر من این کار لزومی نداره. با کد نویسی درست کار حله. yield از کلمات بسیار نادر در #C هست. سالی یک بار باهاش برخورد می کنیم.




> Empty Methods


می تونی داخل متد چیزی ننویسی! خرجش یک کاراکت هست( دو کاراکتر ضرر سر {} و یک کاراکتر سود سر semicolon ی که نمی نویسیم).




> Exception Filters


تا حدودی موافقم. اما اگه هم از شرایط یک استثنا خوشت نیومد می تونی دوباره اون رو از داخل خود catch پرتاب کنی!




> raising/firing events


این کار اصولی به نظر نمیاد. همچنین به ندرت ممکنه این کار نیاز بشه. فوقش میشه یک متد داخل همون کلاس ساخت که با صدا زدن اون متد، رویداد را فعال کند.


البته اینها نظر شخص من هست. خواهشا دوباره یک عده عصبانی نشند.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

دوستان واقعاً شرمندم. به کل یادم رفته بود... . از آقای شهریاری هم تشکر می کنم که این لینک رو قرار دادند. راستش تا حالا این لینک رو ندیده بودم. می خواستم خودم دوباره آن مطالب رو بنویسم که متوجه شدم آقای کشاورز قبلاً ای زحمت رو متقبل شدند. راستی یک خبر این که نسخه جدید Delphi Prism هم به بازار اومد که قابل نصب بر روی Visual Studio 2010 هستش. (البته فکر می کنم که یکی دو ماهی هست)

----------


## abidana

اصلا چرا دارید خونتان را الوده می کنید نگاه کنید:C#‎ VS *Delphi*
نه از نظر دقت و نه از نظر..........................C#‎ حرفی برای گفتن مقابل دلفی نداره
حسش نیست که عملی براتون مقایسه کنم چون دوستان زحمت کشیدن وتا حدودی این کار را کردن
C#‎ بهتره بزرگترش برداه بیاره

----------


## BORHAN TEC

داداش بد نیست که به تاریخ آخرین پست تاپیک هم یه نگاهی بکنی و یه مقدار احساساتتون رو کنترل کنید!  :چشمک:

----------

